# Best mascara for sensitive eyes?



## RoxyJ (May 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I have super sensitive eyes and haven't been able to find a mascara that doesn't make my eyes burn and itch. I have tried Mabeline Great lash, Cover girl Lash Exact, Almay (I can't remeber which one). All have said that they were appropriate for sensitive eyes, but none have worked. Does anyone know of other btands of mascara I could try, and what ingredients, that cause sensitivity, that I should watch out for?

Thanks!


----------



## SierraWren (May 9, 2007)

Clinique is great for sensitive eyes, all their mascara formulas. Sorry, don't know what ingredients you should specifically "watch out" for, but I'm guessing that Clinique doesn't contain them


----------



## CellyCell (May 10, 2007)

Its just the mascara that makes you itch/water?

I have bad allergies and I stopped putting eyeliner on but keep the mascara since its not really touchin the inner lids, or seeps into my eye.


----------



## scarletmaeve (May 10, 2007)

For me too its the mascara that makes my eyes react. I've noticed that I have to get the simplest formulas- none that say lengthening, volumizing, or waterproof even. I wanted to try a colored mascara last week so I bought YSL in burgundy. I wore it once for my husbands get together and I was definitely the talk of his meet-up. My right eye looked like I had pink eye. It was such a pretty color too. I even tried Clinique and I reacted to even that brand. I notice that I have been able to use Bourjois- but lots of gals dont like this brand. and oddly enough I can use MAC X- I justy went to the SA and asked for the gentlest formula. I've never been able to use drugstore brand- even the hypoallergenic formula is no good. Keep in mind tho that everyone is different in what they react to. So go to the counters and try the stuff on before you buy. And dont forget the Visine


----------



## Marisol (May 10, 2007)

I have sensitive eyes (due to contact lenses) and have been able to use Max Factor Lash Perfection and DiorShow with no problems at all.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 10, 2007)

I use Prescriptives mascara now, because I am allergic to all mascaras pretty much. Before finding this one though, I used a mascara wand with styling gel on it (let dry and add another coat) and that worked better than any mascara ever did.


----------



## magosienne (May 10, 2007)

i have sensitive eyes (they've become more sensitive when i got contacts too) and clinique long pretty lashes is great.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Prescriptives mascara now, because I am allergic to all mascaras pretty much. Before finding this one though, I used a mascara wand with styling gel on it (let dry and add another coat) and that worked better than any mascara ever did. That is a great idea! What part of Philadelphia are you from? I am from the North East but I live in Louisiana now.


----------



## susanks1 (May 10, 2007)

I have sensitive eyes and wear contact lenses and I can wear Lancome Definicil mascara. I can't wear MAC. It makes my eyes itch within hours.


----------



## RoxyJ (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies, I did some research and found that L'Oreal Lash Out was Allergy Tested, and Fragarance free (they also claim that it doesn't flake) so we'll see. I bough a tube of it on my way home from work, so I'll be trying it out tommorow. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 11, 2007)

I use clear mascara. Everything else irritates me.


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 11, 2007)

Maybe you can just use false eyelashes instead?? Maybe that wouldnt irratate you and after you get the hang of it its as easy as applying mascara if not easier, and with a good glue you dont have to worry at all about them falling out, Ive worn mine through rain wind snow, photoshoots, 15 or more hours straight and they dont go nowhere.


----------



## shimmerE (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  I use Prescriptives mascara now, because I am allergic to all mascaras pretty much. Before finding this one though, I used a mascara wand with styling gel on it (let dry and add another coat) and that worked better than any mascara ever did. i agree... Prescriptives mascara is great


----------



## herekittykitty (May 23, 2007)

Fresh Supernova


----------



## iheartbeauty75 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello, I have VERY sensitive eyes/skin to pretty much everything! My favorite for dramatic long lashes and without irritation is: L'oreal telescopic mascara in blackest black. I can make my lashes go almost past my eyebrows and my brows have a pretty high arch.  The trick is to take your time applying it with long strokes and not short, fast strokes so it will lengthen properly.  I use L'oreal eye makeup remover in a blue bottle with a white lid.  I take it off with cvs sensitive skin circle cotton pads.  They won't shed cotton into your eyes either.  My second fav is Trish McEvoy lash curling mascara in jet black.  This mascara is great for weddings, vaca, traveling, working out or humid weather.  It WILL NOT smudge or flake.  It doesn't require any type of eye makeup remover!  It comes off with hot water when you gently touch your lashes in little tube-like shapes and they just fall down the drain.  I use this on a daily basis and the L'oreal on weekends out since it makes my lashes really long!  -Took me years and a lot of wasted money to find this system for my sensitive eyes.


----------



## LiquidRainbows (Mar 28, 2012)

I think Clinique is probably best for sensitive eyes. I would suggest certain types but I don't usually use Clinique. Though certainly give it a try.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 28, 2012)

Clinique mascara is good for sensitive eyes, in my experience. It's an option for you if the L'Oreal Lash Out doesn't work out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bennettdeirdre (Jul 8, 2012)

Try the Ecco Bella Brown Mascara

I wasted tons of money buying every sensitive eyes mascara on the market. Even tried all of the clinique mascaras with no luck. This is the ONLY mascara that doesn't give me red irritated eyes. It does not crumble at all, instead it goes on like a thin layer of paint, which I have never seen a mascara do before. One coat lasts me all day and all night. If you have sensitive eyes you must try this mascara. I liked the brown so much that I'm ordering the black one right now as well. This will be the only mascara I ever use!      

(deleted link per Terms of Service)


----------



## JenX (Jul 8, 2012)

I have sensitive eyes and have had good luck with L'Oreal Voluminous mascara.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, old thread that got resurrected!

My sister's eyelashes are super sensitive to mascara - many brands make them fall out!  She can wear Tarte's main mascara (can't think of the name) with no issues so that'd be my recommendation.


----------



## Namie (Jul 24, 2012)

I spent ages searching forï»¿ a nice mascara for my sensitve eyes. I found one that's water resistant so it stays on better and doesn't smudge, with camomile and organic aloe vera in it. I got it from a website called 'nemki health'.


----------



## hami (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a sensitive eyes,and I used estee louder, Clinigue ,L'Oreal ,but all of them cause to itch all the time and now I wanna buy one, I dont know which brand is good?


----------



## vinnie (Aug 27, 2012)

Try Lancome Hypnose.I have experienced the same problem with Estee Lauder and maybelline.


----------



## AalaMargaret (Sep 17, 2012)

*Maybelline Great Lash Waterproof Mascara is nice  for  sensitive eyes ...!!!*


----------



## lorega (Oct 4, 2012)

If you're sensitive to mascara, it may be an allergic reaction to the mascara itself, or it may be due to where the mascara is placed. If youâ€™ve been using oil-based mascaras, try switching to a water-based mascara and see if that helps.

If using a water-based mascara does not help, the sensitivities may be due to where you put the mascara on the eyelash itself. If it is placed too close to the base of the eyelash, the mascara may cover important oil glands near the eye. Irritation and sensitivity around the eyes may occur when these glands are blocked. I would recommend that you only put mascara on the tips of the eyelashes, avoiding the base at all times. The eyelash base can attract parasites or debris and mascara is quite sticky, attracting whatever is in the air. If you avoid putting mascara near the base, you will have a better chance of avoiding irritation


----------



## saturngirl2003 (Oct 28, 2012)

I also have super sensitive eyes to mascara. I have noticed it doesn't matter what brand it is... as long as its black my eyes get red, watery, itchy and PAINFUL!!! within seconds. i don't know if its the coloring element of black mascara or what. i don't mind wearing brown mascara but i love wearing black mascara. does anyone have any suggestions as far as maybe a good brand i can try out that might help.


----------



## Redrocklass (Dec 5, 2013)

I have the same problem and I think cake mascara would be the way to go.


----------



## SarahNull (Dec 8, 2013)

100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara would be perfect for you.


----------



## Brose (Dec 15, 2013)

Clinique mascara is good for sensitive eyes.


----------

